# Sibelius and Midi CC Automation



## Pieman (Oct 14, 2022)

Hi Everyone.

I've been a member here for a while now, but (I think!) that this is my first thread ive made!

I love Sibelius, and use it all the time now as effectively my DAW, as there is a plugin that enables you to automate midi CC data directly from the score.

Its called the Graphical Midi Tools plugin, and works with any samples you've loaded into your playback configuration.

I've done a few videos showing what you can do now in Sibelius, as NotePerformer and any VSL samples can be tweaked and adjusted from Sibelius, instead of exporting the midi to logic or cubase (or any of the other DAWS that you may use) to adjust and edit.

This video shows *NotePerformer*

And this video shows VSL's *Synchron Prime Edition*

I really hope it helps anyone who uses Sibelius get the best from the samples they use, as the results can be lovely.

Kindest regards

Paul


----------

